# EV Conversions Florida



## Hmunster123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Does anyone know of any EV activity going on in the Kissimmee area? Thanks.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

there is that guy Steve Clunn about 2 hours away from you. Just drive over to I-95 south or the Turnpike may get you there quicker, since it is on an angle.


----------



## Hmunster123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Is that Green Shed Conversions in Stuart?


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

yes, but it is not Stuart, it's Fort Pierce


----------



## Hmunster123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have heard great things about them. Hope to go over there soon to check it out. They had EV car races recently but I didn't make it.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

good luck. I would like to get an EV, but what I want and what I can afford is two different things. I want to build basically a 40k+ car under 30k.


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

we can do it


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

EVEngineeer said:


> I want to build basically a 40k+ car under 30k.


If you're going by market price, that's easy.


----------



## 1-ev.com (Nov 4, 2010)

No only You Can Do It, but with all Hi-tech stuff build into it, such as Bluetooth, touch screen, iPhone/iPod/iPad connections, etc where manufacturers charging 10k for the packages...



EVEngineeer said:


> I want to build basically a 40k+ car under 30k.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

green shed is moving a few hours north check out the website.


----------

